# Identifying babies



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a female himilayan and a Longhaired broken or pied dove female which have bred with a PEW buck. I left both girls in together and removed the male before they gave birth. They decided to have a communal nest and gave birth within about 12 hours apart from one another. So I've been unable to determine whos babies are whos haha. I can pretty much figure it out now they are bigger just going off the colours etc (I'm still incredibly new to all the genetic and identification side of it).

I have attached pictures below. The whites and creams I think are the himilayan's offspring and the doves, black and brokens and longhaired babies are the other. But I'd like to know what exactly I do have. Are the cream ones himilayan? Can I get himis from a himi to pew pairing? From what I have, what can I produce from putting some of them back to the mother or each other?

Any opinions, suggestions or info would be great, thank you


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

himi is ch/c (1 siamese gene and one albino gene) and pew is c/c (2 albino genes) so a himi X pew would produce more himi and pew.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The creamy ones are likely himi, yes, as himi is ch/c, meaning half siamese and half albino. Paired to a pew, you'd get half himis and half pews. All of the white and cream babies are likely from the himi mum.

You said the other doe was longhaired pied dove. It looks like the other babies are black, dove, and piebald dove. That means you know your buck carries piebald, but isn't piebald himself. If some of her babies develop into longhairs, and it looks like some might, you'll know he carries longhair. Since you got both black and dove, you know he's P/p.

Because of all that, you now know that some of your himilayan and new pew babies are P/p, S/s, and/or Lgh/lgh (meaning they may carry pink-eyed, spotted, and/or longhair). Later down the line, that spotting will be visible as piebald cream youngsters who develop into slightly mottledy looking himis. The pink-eyed will turn himis into virtual faux pews. The longhair, however, should cause the himi no trouble, unless you're not a fan. Personally, I like the way longhair takes to pointed mice.


----------



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies. I'm used to reptile genetics so mice are a whole different ball game haha. I'm always picking up more and more info and it's like a jigsaw puzzle, each time I understand a little more and slowly building a basic foundation of understanding it all. I never stopped to realise that my PEW buck must carry pied and longhair. The genetic language often throws me though. 
you said


> Since you got both black and dove, you know he's P/p.


 Am I right in my understanding that the 'P' is something about it being a full colour? and the 'p' to do with the eyes?

I do have a siamese doe and a seal point beige buck. they are paired but she's still not become pregnant from him as yet. If a himi is half siamese half PEW, am I able to produce any further siamese from them or would I need to wait until I've produced a male siamese to pair with?

What would I need to breed to produce longhaired himis and is it possible to bring in satin into a siamese or himi... especially if longhaired too... I just love the longhaired satin sheen in mice


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

P is black eyes, and p is pink eyes. The p also dilutes color--agouti to argente, black to dove, chocolate to champagne, blue to silver, etc.

Longhair and satin are both recessive, as is Siamese, so it'll take a bit to get all that in one place, but it's not that hard.

If you're wanting more Siamese out of your himi does, or out of your Siamese does, either a himi buck or a Siamese will do. Himi to Siamese gives you half himi, half Siamese. Himi to himi will give you half himis, a quarter pews, and a quarter Siamese. Siamese to Siamese gives you all Siamese.


----------



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

That's brilliant, thank you for your informative reply


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy to help!


----------

